# Brace Height for an older Bear Kodiak Hunter?



## redhaven (Jan 18, 2013)

I am still not great at tuning a recurve yet, and would appreciate some help. I have a 1967 Bear Kodiak Hunter and was wonder what a good brace height would be? It's a 60" bow, and I bought a 56" string for it, base on a recommendation. The brace height is 8" right now. Is that about right, most places I read 7"-7.5" is where you want it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoot it and listen to the bow without string silencers added. Shoot it at a lower brace height and listen. If it shoots quietly at a lower brace height go with that measurement. Then add back in your string silencers. Only the bow knows what it likes.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

redhaven said:


> I am still not great at tuning a recurve yet, and would appreciate some help. I have a 1967 Bear Kodiak Hunter and was wonder what a good brace height would be? It's a 60" bow, and I bought a 56" string for it, base on a recommendation. The brace height is 8" right now. Is that about right, most places I read 7"-7.5" is where you want it. Thanks for the help.


as reddogge sayed... where it is quiet is USUALLY the best point for it.... I've had old bears typically at 8 or even higher... but also pay attention to your arrow as you play with this as well..... Good luck... Aloha....


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

redhaven said:


> I am still not great at tuning a recurve yet, and would appreciate some help. I have a 1967 Bear Kodiak Hunter and was wonder what a good brace height would be? It's a 60" bow, and I bought a 56" string for it, base on a recommendation. The brace height is 8" right now. Is that about right, most places I read 7"-7.5" is where you want it. Thanks for the help.


If you have a 1967 Kodiak Hunter then it would be 58" bow, not 60". '67 was the first year for the Hunter and the only year it was produced in 58". All subsequent years were 60" AMO. You can accurately date the 3 1960's models. The last number of the year of manufacture is the first number of the serial number. All of the 1970's model's serial numbers begin with the letter "K", making them a more difficult to accurately date. At any rate, KH's were designed for a brace height of 8" - 8 1/2".


----------



## redhaven (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was looking at my string, and don't think I can make the brace height any shorter because I don't have many twists in it. I will try putting some twists in and see if that makes it any quieter.


----------



## redhaven (Jan 18, 2013)

Roger Savor Sr said:


> If you have a 1967 Kodiak Hunter then it would be 58" bow, not 60". '67 was the first year for the Hunter and the only year it was produced in 58". All subsequent years were 60" AMO. You can accurately date the 3 1960's models. The last number of the year of manufacture is the first number of the serial number. All of the 1970's model's serial numbers begin with the letter "K", making them a more difficult to accurately date. At any rate, KH's were designed for a brace height of 8" - 8 1/2".


It says 60" on it. Might have my date wrong. I'll have to check serial #.


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

8" is the right brace height


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Bongos said:


> 8" is the right brace height


so is 8.5. he has to determine where he wants it. 8 ins will produce a little more speed.. 8.5 leaves more room for wrist slap and has other slight advantages that I wont go into for the sake of argument.

although these differences are minimal. they do have different characteristics. if youd choose an 8 in b.h, then yr arrows will likely require a little different spine than at 8.5. in

your arrows could be the factor that decides it for you.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

redhaven said:


> I am still not great at tuning a recurve yet, and would appreciate some help. I have a 1967 Bear Kodiak Hunter and was wonder what a good brace height would be? It's a 60" bow, and I bought a 56" string for it, base on a recommendation. The brace height is 8" right now. Is that about right, most places I read 7"-7.5" is where you want it. Thanks for the help.


After a ton of trial and error, my Kodiak Hunter has the best manners at 8"......For what it's worth.


----------



## redhaven (Jan 18, 2013)

fieldnfeathers said:


> After a ton of trial and error, my Kodiak Hunter has the best manners at 8"......For what it's worth.


Thank you. I'm waiting for the weather to warm up a little to start tuning again.


----------



## treekilla (Jan 21, 2015)

my sons got his set at 9in. i think his is a 73 kh


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

BH will vary with each archer, and arrow spine, draw length, factored in. I tend to run the higher end of the BH.
Dont be scared to go to 8 1/2 inches.


----------

